# STS install advice



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm looking at installing an STS system - intercooled of course, 42# injectors, blow off valve and a tune. Including 1,100 for the install and 500 for a MAF tune, the cost is 7043.00.. (not sure if that is before or after taxes). Is that a good deal or no?

Has anyone here installed an STS at home? Would I need special tools? Would a DS tuner work to tune the car after the STS install?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Hate to look liek a new guy. But.. I am 
What is a sts other than a bitchin Cadilac


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

*S*quires *T*urbo *S*ystems. Rear (remote) mounted, replaces the muffler. Suppose to cut down on under-hood modifications and heat build up.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks. does it run cheaper than a super charger?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> thanks. *does it run cheaper than a super charger?*


If you buy all the upgraded accessories... NO, it's not cheaper.

http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html

Then click on superchargers, turbos and nitrous


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you. very informative.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

This is why I'm choosing the STS system....

http://www.ststurbo.com/centrifugal


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> This is why I'm choosing the STS system....
> 
> http://www.ststurbo.com/centrifugal


Propaganda...


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Are there any independent websites with more information ?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Did some more research and found this system.
"Gen-TT twin turbo"

I emailed their sales rep and got this back:
Gen-TT twin turbo system offers much better boost response than any single kit on the market, and in standard configuration has shown 510rwhp/570rwtq on a totally stock LS2 at 8psi, so power isnt a problem!
You need 60lb/hour injectors and a Walbro pump as the additional parts. Gen-TT pipework is now fully compatible with the US GTO, so no surprises there 

Anyone have any experience with this system? I know it's no APS and their may be some heat issues... I believe the website is www.ls1turbo.com.au


----------



## AnotherScreenName (Apr 21, 2006)

Plenty of discussion of GenTT and some owners over on ls1gto.


----------

